# FINALLY!!!!



## Rodthrower18 (Mar 18, 2014)

After shelving my first refining project with my tail tucked and much reading, re reading, and video watching. I have my first button. 3.6g from 2lbs of mixed ceramic processors and some foils that I got from a friend. The shape is funky because I ran out of oxygen trying to remelt the button after I dropped it back in the dish, ruining the shape and pipe I "had". Anywho, enjoy and my sincerest thanks to everyone here at the GRF!!! Gotta love Harold's wash procedures. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 18, 2014)

Very Well Done Floyd!!


----------



## Palladium (Mar 18, 2014)

8) 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh yeah, that's what we've been talking about! 8) 

Good job!

Phil


----------



## necromancer (Mar 18, 2014)

very nice, how much foils did you ad to the batch ? 1.5 grams ??


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Mar 18, 2014)

1.7g of fairly clean foils got added to the batch. Thanks everyone!


----------



## necromancer (Mar 18, 2014)

Rodthrower18 said:


> 1.7g of fairly clean foils got added to the batch. Thanks everyone!




i was close 0.2, to bad this was not a contest LOL


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice.
Has it's own unique shape and character.
Put that in your prize desplay and look at it every day.

B.S.


----------



## butcher (Mar 19, 2014)

Great, pretty gold in your pocket, and experience under your belt .


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rodthrower18,
Im curious, how did you add the scrowl bars to the right of your pictures? Was it an automatic due to the size via this site, or performed at your end thru software? 
Nifty way to post pics.


Dave


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's definitely part of the board code and not me haha.


----------



## heliman4141 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok thanks,
Nice button by the way. Hope you reach your ounces without paying too dearly for them.
Its hard to refine & come out ahead unless you get the raw escrap for free, like a PC repair shop gets it etc.
Definate bragging rites however. 8)


----------



## artart47 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey !
great job. I love the shape! Still grinnin?
artart47


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice work fella, hopefully the first of many.

Jon


----------



## bmgold2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice job. I like the shape just the way it is.


----------

